# Possible Phising Email



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I received the below email yesterday, and it appears to have all the characteristics of a phishing email. It appears that the people behind this email are targeting individuals who are searching for online work in the Philippines. I thought I should share this email as many expats appear to be interested in supplementing their fixed incomes. I assume that their goal is to get you click on one of the URL links within the email, and to get you to fill out an online form with your personal information. I removed the URL links within the below message. I searched Google for the email address that this particular email message came from, and it appears to be associated with weight loss schemes and other types of nonsense. See below:
==========================================================================
from: Krissy <********@gmail.com>
reply-to: ********@gmail.com
to: [email protected]
date: Wed, Aug 6, 2014 at 9:35 AM
subject: WE ARE HIRING . ONLINE JOBS AVAILABLE
mailed-by: amazonses.com
==========================================================================
Article Writers
20 Social Media Promoter
15 Data Encoder
10 Admin Assistant

APPLY NOW AT http://(removed)


Part Time JOBS
Requirements : 

Article Writers 

Should be Knowledgeable in different topics most especially Personal Development and Tips
Should be excellent in writing proper English
Can create 2-3 Articles a day
Can create 400 to 500 Words per article
Subscribers only Can Apply for this posts 
We prioritize our Subscribers

APPLY NOW AT http://(removed)


20 Social Media Promoter

Should be active in Social media sites like Facebook and twitter
Should have a lot of Active friends in Social media
Have internet connection
Ability to posts articles fro this site everyday in Facebook groups
Subscribers only Can Apply for this posts 
We prioritize our Subscribers

APPLY NOW AT http://(removed)


10 Data Encoder

Can type 30 Words per minute and higher
Can type maximum of 2-3 articles in a day
Flexible and Hardworking
Can also do Social media tasks
Subscribers only Can Apply for this posts 
We prioritize our Subscribers

APPLY NOW AT http://(removed)


5 Admin Assistant
Can handle concerns of customers
Can provide reports on the tasks finished by employee
Flexible and Hardworking
Must have internet connection
Can also do Social media tasks
Subscribers only Can Apply for this posts 
We prioritize our Subscribers

APPLY NOW AT http://(removed)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx, Thanks for posting. Seems this kinda thing is happening more and more. Looks like a good one to avoid!...


----------

